# Kiwi :(



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

She got sick and we had to take her into the emergency vet on Christmas eve, she passed away the day after Christmas. She was only 4 years old and its been tough on my mother more than anyone since it was her baby. We never found out what was wrong with her but she had jaundice so I think its safe to say it had to do with her liver. I miss her so much


----------



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I might be more at peace with her being gone, if I had gotten to say goodbye or at least be there when she passed. She was at the emergency vet down the street, literally 2 minutes from the house. It took them 40 minutes to call us and tell us she'd passed AND if you look at the sheets they wrote for her.. early that day that she had a faint heart beat but no one bothered to call us. I'll never go there again.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful, and you and your family have my deepest sympathies. (((hugs)))


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss and that you never got the chance to say goodbye.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry, 4 yrs. old is too young to die. Yes, the vets should have called you sooner.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## araselocyn (Aug 22, 2010)

I miss her but I know shes in a far better place now.
my mother and I were talking about her yesterday, we used to always called her Mama Kiwi because she always cleaned all the other cats, even foster kittens we'd bring in. She was one of the sweetest cats I've ever had.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's so sweet lookng and I'm so sorry you lost her without saying goodbye.. I wouldn't go back to that vet either if I were you - that's terrible.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

First off I want to say to you how sorry I am. Its shocking when a young cat passes. That is inexcusable for the emergency vets not to notify you immediately. As in life there are good doctor and bad doctors. Good vets and bad vets. I would get the word out among your friends as to how you were treated.

Kiwi was a beauty. Sounds like she had a wonderful personality. I hope all the good memories of her will help heal your heart.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sincerely sorry to hear of this. She was a very pretty cat.


----------

